# 3D chairs????????????



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

They can be. IBO shoots can be real long. ASA shoots are better. Last year at London KY ASA shoot, we did have to sit for like 1.5 hours before they would even let us on the range. 

Local shoots, my chair stays home. National events, it is a must have.


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks like i have a tons to learn all over again . I'm sure its different here in NC too. Thanks i might be heading out to get a chair


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

I shoot here in WNC ASA for 12 years and the shoots can get backed up sometimes. But the funny thing is it’s usually the people with the chairs that back everyone up. Now I can understand if you have health problems you will need a chair or if you are at a State shoot. A lot of the clubs put rest stops along the way with water and a bench or two so people can rest. I will take a chair on State shoots but for the local shoots I leave the chair at home.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nationals, locals, even in the backyard. All my gear is in it, so why keep switching back and forth. I'll never go to another 3d shoot without a stool.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I always carry my chair with me. I rarely sit in it but it's there. Mostly because it has things like spare nocks, pens, launcher blades, ...etc. I also keep wrenches and tools just in case something bigger breaks, I can fix it and keep on shooting.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> I always carry my chair with me. I rarely sit in it but it's there. Mostly because it has things like spare nocks, pens, launcher blades, ...etc. I also keep wrenches and tools just in case something bigger breaks, I can fix it and keep on shooting.



EXACTLY, I carry my chair but rarely sit in it. It is a great place to store tools, water, etc...

I hate what we call "campers". The guys with chairs that literally set up camp at the shooting stake. Drives me insane to watch a guy glass for 5 minutes, put binocs in chair, grab a drink of soda, glass again, grill steaks, bake potatoes, call the wife, and then shoot a 5, a BIG 5, like no where near the 10 ring.


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess they don't inforce the time limits at the stakes?? I didn't think you we're even allowed to glass once you steped up to the stake,Or is this only a local shoot problem maybe.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

nochunter said:


> I guess they don't inforce the time limits at the stakes?? I didn't think you we're even allowed to glass once you steped up to the stake,Or is this only a local shoot problem maybe.


In ASA the only time you can't glass from the stake is AFTER you shoot. Once you shoot it is time to move and let the next shooter step up. You can examine the quality of your shot from somewhere else.

I NEVER take my chair to the stake with me. I have my binos on my hip. My chair stays a safe distance away not to encumber any of the other shooter in my group or any other group.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

There goes Justin talking about me again (Love you man). But, really the chair is mostly there to carry all your stuff. And when a BS session comes up a place to relax and get your part in. 
Justin, hope to see you soon and lets have a great 2010
Charlie


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Spoon13 said:


> In ASA the only time you can't glass from the stake is AFTER you shoot. Once you shoot it is time to move and let the next shooter step up. You can examine the quality of your shot from somewhere else.
> 
> I NEVER take my chair to the stake with me. I have my binos on my hip. My chair stays a safe distance away not to encumber any of the other shooter in my group or any other group.


That's the way us old geezers in SS do it. Never see anybody in our class backing folks up. We can't afford wasting what little time we might have left in life sittin' on a chair backin' people up.:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

carlosii said:


> That's the way us old geezers in SS do it. Never see anybody in our class backing folks up. We can't afford wasting what little time we might have left in life sittin' on a chair backin' people up.:wink:


I've seen a few shooters plop the stool down right next to the stake like it was gonna move if nobody watched it. I HATE that. Some folks just don't get it though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

There goes Calosii talking about me too. Us old geezers have enough trouble just finding our range. My son's story around our club is, I never said the old guys can't shoot they just can't remember how to find there way off the range. Or don't ask the geezers what they yardage they shot the last target for because they can't even remember if they shot the last target.
Charlie


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Spoon13 said:


> I've seen a few shooters plop the stool down right next to the stake like it was gonna move if nobody watched it. I HATE that. Some folks just don't get it though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I plop mine down next to the stake with me for two reasons, one I lean my bow against it and two it gives me my space. I see alot of people do it.


----------



## nowheels (Mar 28, 2009)

I see mostly younger guys taking forever to shoot. Some one should tell them just because you our allotted two minutes to shoot, doesn't mean you have to stand at stake and talk for a minute and a half and the last 30 seconds to shoot. Its like the highway,once you start hitting the breaks 50 people later your just sitting there. It should not take 6 hours to shoot a local.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

nowheels said:


> I see mostly younger guys taking forever to shoot. Some one should tell them just because you our allotted two minutes to shoot, doesn't mean you have to stand at stake and talk for a minute and a half and the last 30 seconds to shoot. Its like the highway,once you start hitting the breaks 50 people later your just sitting there. It should not take 6 hours to shoot a local.


Better "game" is to take 2 minutes AWAY from the stake to "ogle the target with binocs", then, after moving your stool and placing it, step up to the stake and ogle again for a minute and a half or so...then draw, aim, hold and shoot....

Don't think there is anything in the rules that says you can't do this...you have two minutes AT THE STAKE to shoot your shot...I don't think anything is stated about how long BEFORE you step up to the stake....is there?

field14


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

geezer047 said:


> There goes Justin talking about me again (Love you man). But, really the chair is mostly there to carry all your stuff. And when a BS session comes up a place to relax and get your part in.
> Justin, hope to see you soon and lets have a great 2010
> Charlie


Its gonna be a great year, I can't wait for the opener at swamp Fox. I hope our paths cross again this year friend,
Catto


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Justin, you know they will. I'll be there to support all our guys and gals from SC. Really proud of you all. Can't do my part in the shooting anymore but I can be one heck of a cheerleader. Looked at your profile there, CONGRATS man, thats what Kody was going to name his first boy also. Looking forward for all the stories, jokes and laughs. See you.
Charlie


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

field14 said:


> Better "game" is to take 2 minutes AWAY from the stake to "ogle the target with binocs", then, after moving your stool and placing it, step up to the stake and ogle again for a minute and a half or so...then draw, aim, hold and shoot....
> 
> Don't think there is anything in the rules that says you can't do this...you have two minutes AT THE STAKE to shoot your shot...I don't think anything is stated about how long BEFORE you step up to the stake....is there?
> 
> field14


In ASA your group has a total allotted time and each shooter has his/her own amount of time.



> B. Each group will be responsible for monitoring and adhering to the following pace of shooting:
> 1. Upon commencement of the round by a verbal announcement of the range official the first shooter at each target will be allowed two minutes in Unknown Distance and one minute in Known Distance to shoot his arrow.
> 2. Each remaining member of the group will be allocated one minute to shoot.
> 3. Each group will be permitted four minutes to score the target, pull arrows and reach the next stake at which point the time allotment procedure repeats.
> 4. Any shooter who fails to adhere to their specified time limit will receive a warning from the group or range official for the first offense. The penalty for all subsequent offenses is a deduction of five points from target score, and each subsequent offense will receive a score of zero.


And when the range officials put a group on the clock (not too often btw) they start the second shooter's time when the first shooter steps off the stake and so on for shooters three and four.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

JayMc said:


> In ASA your group has a total allotted time and each shooter has his/her own amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> And when the range officials put a group on the clock (not too often btw) they start the second shooter's time when the first shooter steps off the stake and so on for shooters three and four.


Ding, ding, Jay is the winner!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

absolutecool said:


> Ding, ding, Jay is the winner!!


only thing that sucks is when a guy insists on standing there and glassing their shot and impeding on your time. They had us on the clock at the classic in open b, and I asked him after I shot how long I took being curious, I took right at 40 seconds and that was with a let down.


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

only thing I know is when I see guys ahead of me with stools at the local shoots
I am screwed , and in for a slow shoot , and i am not one to rush through a course


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

if i have a chair, i can put my arrow, thermacell, ect on it and i dont have a bunch of crap hanging off of me when i shoot.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> only thing that sucks is when a guy insists on standing there and glassing their shot and impeding on your time. They had us on the clock at the classic in open b, and I asked him after I shot how long I took being curious, I took right at 40 seconds and that was with a let down.


In IBO your 2 minutes starts when the shooters arrow before you hits the target. 

Glassing is not allowed from the stake after the shot.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

J3100 said:


> only thing I know is when I see guys ahead of me with stools at the local shoots
> I am screwed , and in for a slow shoot , and i am not one to rush through a course


People probably feel the same way when they come up on my group of friends/shooters at a local. We shoot together and we are SLOW..we will admit it. But that being said, we will let any group behind us shoot through at a local event if they are on our tail and feel we are holding them up. Most times we offer to let them through before they even ask.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

PSE Kid said:


> if i have a chair, i can put my arrow, thermacell, ect on it and i dont have a bunch of crap hanging off of me when i shoot.



All that plus an umbrella.....Field14 LOVES umbrellas in archery


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yep, gotta have an umbrella, I got me one of them big ones in Florida...I love it!!


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

BigBucks125 said:


> People probably feel the same way when they come up on my group of friends/shooters at a local. We shoot together and we are SLOW..we will admit it. But that being said, we will let any group behind us shoot through at a local event if they are on our tail and feel we are holding them up. Most times we offer to let them through before they even ask.


Problem is if there is a slow group way ahead of you , even if they let a group through , at every target they set the pace for everybody behind them , you may never actually see them , but you know there there , I will say that most of the "stools" dont show up till later ( where they only slow down the people trying to pull targets)and I can usually get through before them.
I would love to have all day to screw around , but have young kids to get to .
I am sure there great for the big shoots


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

BigBucks125 said:


> Nationals, locals, even in the backyard. All my gear is in it, so why keep switching back and forth. I'll never go to another 3d shoot without a stool.


Ditto


----------

